
Values based brands/icons for licensing - sharemywin
So, I&#x27;ve been thinking about service&#x2F;marketplace where people could create and market icons that represent values. Kind of a values based trademark marketplace.<p>- Like I won&#x27;t share your email.<p>- we don&#x27;t use child labor.<p>- If I lie or misrepresent the truth I&#x27;ll appoligize and set the record straight. (politicians)<p>Companies and politicians could license these icons and if they break the licensing contract they lose the license and can&#x27;t use the icon.<p>If the brand is outside the control of the company it makes it harder for the companies to break promises.<p>You could follow icons with values you share and find companies and representatives you share values with.<p>Obviously this is something much bigger than something I could do, but is this something that would help the shit storm of lying and changing&#x2F;confusing licensing terms, etc.?<p>It could start with just icons that correspond with sections of terms of service agreements. which are easy to verify but makes it really easy for consumers to identify icons that represent values you desire.<p>Are there values you find important that you would like  companies and&#x2F;or politicians share(live up to) with you?
======
gus_massa
How do you prevent duplication? For example there are a lot of "this food is
good" logos created by obscure "medical" societies, that are irrelevant, but
you can get a few to paste in your potatoes chips bag so it is magically
healthy.

In particular, in the third idea, why can't each politician make his/her own
logo and make a version for each election?

------
sharemywin
To me this has possible network effects and provides a social benefit. Does it
make sense as a non-profit?

